# Canon Rebel XTI vs. Nikon D40 ???????



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking to buy one of these two in the next few days (both used of course) and was curious if anyone owns or has any insight on either. The reviews online are all deadlocked based on which one is being reviewed. Canon owners love their XTIs and hate anything that says Nikon and vise versa so its hard to draw a conclusion based on biased reviews. The look pretty evenly stacked we were just wondering if one edges out the other and if so for what reason (s)? Any input on either would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

To start with - I have neither brand as DSLR, mine is Olympus - do have a Canon camcorder though.

As you say - fans of either brand will naturally extol the virtues of their brand camera and those in the opposing camp theirs.

Have you any lenses already? they have differing lens systems so if you already have lenses of one brand or another it would make sense to buy the same to be able to use them (there are adapters but better to have same family of lens/body IMHO)

Canon bodies generally are able to use a wider range of third party lenses than Nikon, many people say Canon features/menus are easier to use, some sites say the basic kit lenses on Nikons are sharper and clearer than Canon's basic kit lenses.

If you know anybody with either or both of these cameras ask can you have a feel/practise shoot with them - often it comes down to how you feel about the camera in your hand - does it fit well? feel solid enough? can you access the buttons easily? etc.

there are some OK comparison reviews here the ones to look at are those by the magazines etc that are not necessarily an organ of either brand.


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help we'll go through some more reviews in your link.


----------

